# What do you think of Designer Imposters?



## pj03079 (May 29, 2006)

Please don't bash me for asking this question, but I wanted to know your opinion of designer imposter pocketbooks? I also would like a suggestion as to where I can find them. I have found used designer pocketbooks on E-Bay, but I wanted to know what you think in general about my question. Please be kind. :-D

Joy


----------



## Saja (May 29, 2006)

I dont see any problem with them....Couldnt tell ya wear to get them though.


----------



## Elisabeth (May 29, 2006)

I think as long as you like it and it looks good...go for it!

I'm not sure I could tell a designer Imposter from the real thing, myself, anyway.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 29, 2006)

i hate them b/c it devalues the brand (when you see their knockoffs at any regular kiosk, walmart, etc.) for those who are willing to spend the real cash! i mean, if you're going to sport gucci or dior, it might as well be real or else what's the point? people can tell they are fake anyway!

but i know people who sport them anyway...much to my utter dismay. so your best bet is on ebay.

but don't worry, i'm not hating on you. i'm hating on the people who sell them.


----------



## pj03079 (May 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your opinions.

Joy


----------



## sweetface18 (May 30, 2006)

i don't like them. i don't think that theres anything wrong with buying look alikes to the real deal, but to have a brand labeled on it when it isn't real is just shady.

its not really the buyer's fault, but the sellers and makers. i would never personally support them. half of the time those things are made in sweatshops. i rather buy gap jeans for $50 than pay $100 for fake true religions. the quality sucks!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 30, 2006)

if it looks good i say whatever. but so many just look so trashy and i just cant stand them. but i also cant stand the whole mono-gram trend (fake or real, its ugly to me).


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

That being said, I have a question. My MIL brought my daughter a bag/tote last night, and I didn't see it at first. I walked into the living room, and noticed what appeared to be a Burberry tote (the pink one). Upon inspection, I realized it apparently wasn't one since there's nothing denoting it to be Burberry. I'm in serious debate over whether or not I want to use it... I don't want to seem like a complete tool (yes, TOOL not fool) for using it! Any thoughts there???


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2006)

i kind of feel its wrong. the imposters are stealing somebody else's logo. they should

put out something similar, but w/ the logo or brand name


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* i kind of feel its wrong. the imposters are stealing somebody else's logo. they shouldput out something similar, but w/ the logo or brand name

There is no name on it... Nothing... It just has the same exact design... I'm not gonna use it... It would probably feel too weird... Time to find a new Nine West bag then!


----------



## Saja (Jun 3, 2006)

I find it hard to feel bad for multi million dollar companys. Its not like they are gonna loose allt heir money. If suddenly EVERYONE bought the knockoffs, it would kill the trend, people would stop buying the knock offs, and the real brands would gain more popularity again. I dont really see it having much of a negative effect on the real ones.


----------



## pj03079 (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* I find it hard to feel bad for multi million dollar companys. Its not like they are gonna loose allt heir money. If suddenly EVERYONE bought the knockoffs, it would kill the trend, people would stop buying the knock offs, and the real brands would gain more popularity again. I dont rreally see it having much of a negative effect on the real ones.

My feeling is that if you can't afford the real thing and it costs way beyond your means that you aren't hurting anyone and if it makes you feel good. Why not.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pj03079* My feeling is that if you can't afford the real thing and it costs way beyond your means that you aren't hurting anyone and if it makes you feel good. Why not. exactly.
i don't like fakes and my expensive bags (prada, gucci, and fendi) are because i want the quality. i don't care for anything else. i don't like to show them off, either.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't like brand names on any of my clothes or accessories. I want to buy items that are in style and trendy, but I want items that are trendy because of the _style_, not because of the brand name! Whenever I do buy a more popular brand, like some of the Tommy items I had in high school, I just ended up feeling like I was selling out. So I don't buy expensive brands _or_ imitations -- I don't even want to pretend that I spend the money on a brand name! I want people to think, "Wow, what an awesome purse/shirt/whatever", "that looks great with her outfit", "that fits her perfectly," etc. I don't want them thinking "I bet that's a fake Gucci bag" or "Dang, she must be rich to have a Gucci bag!" lol (Because that's what I think when I see other people with brand name items!) Just my two cents


----------



## bebs (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* exactly.
i don't like fakes and my expensive bags (prada, gucci, and fendi) are because i want the quality. i don't care for anything else. i don't like to show them off, either.

I've bought both fakes and real, and the fakes I've gotten I've had more or less destroyed easyer because the quality isnt there, my real ones are great and keep up with me easy and I still have yet to "destroy one" or have any part of the stitching fall out.
so just because of that I'll by the real ones I dont want to worry that my bag is gonna fall apart.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sweetface18* i don't like them. i don't think that theres anything wrong with buying look alikes to the real deal, but to have a brand labeled on it when it isn't real is just shady. ^that's exactly the way I feel. nothing wrong w/ lookalikes, a lot of stuff is inspired by designer brand. 
well, I believe that designer brands are expensive and obviously good quality, meaning worth the money. So, one way to distinguish real from fake is if you find a "supposedly" designer brand name item for a really great price you just can't miss... When something seems too good to be true, it most likely is.

But I'm not saying you can't find designer brands for an affordable price, I just wouldn't trust too much on online shopping.


----------



## Liz (Jun 11, 2006)

i would be wary about getting fakes on ebay. they sell shody ones for still an expensive price.

i don't have a problem with well produced ones, but when i see people carrying LVs or Guccis with colors and prints that are so obvisouly fake, it makes me want to throw up. (not really, but you know what i mean



)


----------



## PRADA_on_pointe (Jun 13, 2006)

If its a knockoff, don't have a huge deal with it. They aren't saying this bag was made by Dior or Chanel when it clearly isn't. Take steve madden's louboutins knockoff shoes, its a classic style that probably isn't easily regonized by other people. So if you wore your steve madden louboutin knockoffs, people couldn't really say "eew you totally bought louboutin knockoffs" since the brand is only designing in the 'style' of another more expensive brand.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a couple of knock off bags. I just can't afford the real deal, but when I get my Doctor of Pharmacy the first thing I'm buying with my paycheck is a real LV bag.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

I personally wouldn't wear a fake bag, but if people choose to then at least go for a good copy that gives me something to think about, no LW's please! The only fake merchandise I would wear is fake CC earrings simply because no one can tell the difference between the real and fake lol.


----------



## sexy_sand (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't mind unless its a horrible looking knockoff &amp; the kind that come from wal-mart, target, etc. are the worst!!!


----------



## pj03079 (Jul 1, 2006)

I just bought a Coach Bag from Singapore and it claims to be a Coach pocketbook. It has the metal tag, inside it has a leather tag saying it is a Coach, on the outside their are two metal things that turn and they have Coach on them. It cost me $40 pluse $18 for shipping. This bag is beautiful it is made of leather and cloth. I am going to a Coach store and I am going to compare the bag. I think it is fabulous. I want to thank the person who sent me the website where I purchased it. She did it privately and I think that is was really nice of her. I am thrilled with my purchase. I lost her e-mail address so I hope she is reading this thread.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 11, 2006)

my mom got me a fake LV bag, and i carried it for awhile but i changed it. (i change bags often). i would much rather have the real thing. i don't think it's a disgrace to the brands b/c people are still going to buy the real bags for the name and the quality. the knock offs are a cool thing, because it means you don't have to have money to be stylish. that's just my opinion.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like brand names on any of my clothes or accessories. I want to buy items that are in style and trendy, but I want items that are trendy because of the _style_, not because of the brand name! Whenever I do buy a more popular brand, like some of the Tommy items I had in high school, I just ended up feeling like I was selling out. So I don't buy expensive brands _or_ imitations -- I don't even want to pretend that I spend the money on a brand name! I want people to think, "Wow, what an awesome purse/shirt/whatever", "that looks great with her outfit", "that fits her perfectly," etc. I don't want them thinking "I bet that's a fake Gucci bag" or "Dang, she must be rich to have a Gucci bag!" lol (Because that's what I think when I see other people with brand name items!) Just my two cents




This is me in a nutshell! I shy away from name brands almost totally! It's really not worth the trouble.


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 5, 2006)

if i cant afford the real thing, i rather not have it at all.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 5, 2006)

*It depends alot of fakes lately look exactly like the real deal, u wouldnt be able to spot a difference if you put it next to a real one. If people brought them then yeah fine, but i wouldnt buy obvious fake brands, where people would only just talk about you as you walk past. If i never had the money i would rather buy something nice from a normal store than by any fakes at all! People shouldnt feel they have to wear designer to feel good or for people to think there good, as long as it looks nice or the person is comfortable then thats all that matters.*


----------



## han (Oct 5, 2006)

i agree with becky i personally dont think anything is wrong with fakes as long as they are good quality and arent ovious my husband bought me a coach recently and i dont use it much in fear of makeing it worn and dirty so i think knock offs are good for everyday abuse haha


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't buy designer bags or their look alikes, but if someone can't afford the real thing and really like the style, then the only thing for them to do is to go to Wal-Mart or somewhere and get it. I live in a really country place and the people around here don't make a lot of money (the upper median people make about $50,000) and the main store here is Wal-Mart. I don't think that is depreciates the real thing because people who can afford it will buy it. It's like clothes, whenever an expensive thing comes out (I can't think of any brands), Wal-Mart always ends up having it.


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2006)

Some hanbags are nice, but I've seen some terrible LV's and Gucci bag look alikes.


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a real coach and a fake coach (I get way more compliments on the fake, incidentally). Canal St in NYC is pretty much the central location for all things knockoff, and certain places have better quality than the others. Sometimes it's really scary though, because it's in the heart of chinatown and they'll take you through all these passageways into a back room or sometimes even take you down all these different streets to some abandoned building. Oh the stories I could tell...but I digress.

The only knockoffs I really don't like are the ones such as the XOXO bag that copies the LV style, but that obviously cost $10. Many fakes on Canal St are comparable in quality to the real thing, and it's difficult to tell the difference.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Clouded_Storm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't buy designer bags or their look alikes, but if someone can't afford the real thing and really like the style, then the only thing for them to do is to go to Wal-Mart or somewhere and get it. I live in a really country place and the people around here don't make a lot of money (the upper median people make about $50,000) and the main store here is Wal-Mart. I don't think that is depreciates the real thing because people who can afford it will buy it. It's like clothes, whenever an expensive thing comes out (I can't think of any brands), Wal-Mart always ends up having it. Same thing in my town. There was this one girl I went to HS with that had a LV and she always said it was real and I knew it was an obvious fake. Stuff like that makes me mad. If I have a knockoff, I claim its fake.


----------

